# Add Pro Haunt Actor to my resume!



## Johnny Thunder

*Pro Haunt Actor gig!*

I am so stoked to share with everyone that I have the honor of being hired as an actor at *The Bates Motel and Haunted Hayride* for the 2010 Halloween season!!!

We have attended their hayride, corn maze and haunted house for several years, and this is definitely one of the premiere pro haunts in the country! Having the privilege of being an actor there is beyond belief! I live about 10 minutes from this kick-ass site, and pass it daily on my commute to work.

Just had to share, and will definitely keep you all up to date with my experiences to the extent I am allowed to do so .

Happy Halloween, boils and ghouls!! I am about to embark on a life long dream. Wish me luck 

http://www.thebatesmotel.com/


----------



## Hauntiholik

YAY! You're going to be a very busy man JT.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can I have your autograph?

Congrats, JT! I know you'll have a blast doing this.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

VERY cool! The Bates Motel is indeed one of THE BEST pro haunts in the country! Very envious of you!
.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have heard that about them. Lucky you!!


----------



## Terra

Ooooh, that sounds fun! Congrats.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Congrates, and don't forget you spy camera (just kidding) hope you have a great time.


----------



## Dixie

What an outstanding opportunity, and just think of all the things you will see, and then can share with us (what you are allowed to, that is) Congrats JT, very well deserved my friend!


----------



## fick209

Congratulations JT, very cool opportunity!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks everyone! 

The training/organization meeting is in a few weeks, and at that time we'll be given our area assignment and develop characters. Can't wait!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Lunatic

That's fantastic JT! Break a leg...OOPS, sorry about that.

I was a character on a haunted hay ride about 12 years ago. I had a Pinhead full-mask made for me that I mounted real metal pins into. Lots of fun and lots of work. Enough about me though. Enjoy the experience and have fun!


----------



## Spooky1

Congrats JT! Make sure you post some pics of yourself in costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking of costume, do you know yet what you're going to be - and didn't you once, as a "civilian", scare some kid who was standing in line with you at this event?


----------



## KStone

That's cool JT. Hopefully you'll make some 'wet' pants happen while you're scareactering.
Sounds like you get to have some fun!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks again everyone -

Spooky - I will have to check with them about that; not sure if actors are allowed to do that. I don't want to violate any rules.

Roxy, no not yet. The meeting is in a few weeks, and at that time we'll be given our area assignment (The Motel, The Hayride or The Corn Maze) and develop characters.

Yeah - a few years back in the corn maze three kids thought I was a zombie. Of course, I wasn't in makeup or costume......


----------



## PirateLady

Congrats Johnny...


----------



## The_Caretaker

The took you even after you told them you did hauntcast,  Looks like you will have a great time Good Luck


----------



## IMU

Yep ... congrats Johnny ... guess I should have gotten your autograph BEFORE you got this gig!


----------



## EricTheMannn

Congrats ! The bates hotel is a really good Haunt! here in California we know of them, saw them on the travel channel with the top haunts show they have around Halloween time. But i do have to say, they are lucky to have a actor like yourself be apart of the haunt! Take notes on how they do things there, if you are thinking about taking that step to get your own pro haunt it will help to see the way other people do theres.  again congrats have a good time with it !

Fatal-Mentality 
-Eric G
www.Fatal-Mentality.webs.com


----------



## Dark Angel 27

congrats JT! I'm soooo envious of you!


----------



## Revenant

Johnny Thunder said:


> The meeting is in a few weeks, and at that time we'll be given our area assignment (The Motel, The Hayride or The Corn Maze) and develop characters.


Just make sure you tell them it needs to be a character that laughs a lot. Gotta go with your strengths. A dude your size... definitely in the corn maze, or maybe the hayride... in blood-spattered bib overalls and carrying a bloody sickle or something...

Dude, the Bates. That's huge. Congrats!


----------



## RoxyBlue

So do tell us how this came about, JT. Did you send in an application or were you discovered like Lana Turner in classic Hollywood fashion while sipping a Coke at the corner drug store?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rev – Thanks, man. Yes, hopefully they let me laugh….my audition was anything but subtle – big, loud and obvious. Much like the Fright Flicks segment. 

Roxy – I’ve been wanting to try out there for years and years, as we’ve been going there for about 13 seasons now. Every year I think about it and just never got around to it for one reason or another. However, I got to talking with one of the actors/makeup artists/prop guys at the NHC at the Hauntcast booth, and it encouraged me to try out. I’m just really excited about being a part of a haunted attraction that I’ve loved so much for so many years.


----------



## kprimm

Grats Johnny,
I'm sure you will have a blast. I worked in a haunted house for about 5 years. It was alot of work, but a heck of a lot of fun. I'm sure you will do a great job and have a blast.


----------



## PeeWeePinson

Great job Johnny! I have you have a wonderful and frightfully fun time! Going to look at this place's link...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Our organizational meeting is tomorrow night, where I will learn of my assignment and try on costumes and whatnot! Will keep you posted


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looking forward to the updates on this, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I am pleased to announce that I will indeed be in the Haunted Corn Maze - sweet! The maze is so cool. Worked a bit with the makeup artist to talk about that as well as costuming. Looking forward to opening night!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I predict an increase in coronaries around Halloween time in your area


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I hope so, Roxy. 

I've spent the past few days going over the character, my scene, costume and backstory. I'm trying to develop them all to make sure I'm ready for our run through in September. Man, I can't wait for opening night on October 1st!


----------



## Spooky1

If you're allowed to tell us, what's your character?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I’m not sure if I am allowed to say. 

Plus, I don't know if I want to let people know specifics because then you would be able to show up and pelt me with rocks and garbage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Aw, JT, we would never throw stuff at a sweet guy like you


----------



## Night Watchman

RoxyBlue said:


> Aw, JT, we would never throw stuff at a sweet guy like you


 At least not up close where you could see us.


----------



## Spooky1

I only throw eggs (now classed as a bio weapon due to Salmonella)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Like I said, I'm just being cautious. I'll check and also ask about pix but I know there's no flash photography allowed.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think Rev just named my character -

Beelzebubba.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's a perfect name, JT


----------



## tot13

Johnny Thunder said:


> I think Rev just named my character -
> 
> Beelzebubba.


A late congrats from me JT. And I love the name. Hey, even if you can't tell us or show us pics before, please be sure to post some after Halloween.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One week until opening night!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure you'll have a blast.

As Vincent Price once said "It's as much fun to scare as to be scared"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have a fantastic time, JT!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

break a leg JT we know you'll be awesome!


----------



## scareme

JT you kill me! People thought you were a zombie when you weren't even in costume? I hope you told the people that the interview. For that alone I would hire you. I hope you have fun, and break a leg, just not your own leg.


----------



## haunted1

Congrats! Have fun, and scare some kids for us!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Opening weekend went great! When I get some time, I'll post a bit. Let's just say it was a lot of fun and I scared more than a few people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are too humble, JT. I'll bet you scared a LOT of people


----------



## Dark Angel 27

RoxyBlue said:


> You are too humble, JT. I'll bet you scared a LOT of people


i think so too! i bet he made several people wet themselves!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dark Angel 27 said:


> i think so too! i bet he made several people wet themselves!


LOL - that was actually the line of the night last night. Two women ran through the scene - screaming - and one of them said that happened. I was pleased.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I've got to say, the picture you posted on facebook of your makeup made me jump


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, now I have to go look for that picture on Facebook.


(time passes)


HOLY CRAP, JT! You look fanTAStic! No wonder those women experienced episodes of incontinence:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Better late than never so -

Had a kick-ass time at The Bates, and I'm so glad I took the leap. It was a great time due to not only the Bates family, but the entire crew there.You couldn't ask for a better group of people who also love scaring the crap out of people. It was so cool scaring people and having fun with all the groups. They threw a fantastic employee party the weekend after Halloween where I won the 2010 Award for "Meanest Character But Sweetest Guy". Awww, shucks lol.

I'm still trying to get some pics of me in full costume, but in the meantime here is some news coverage of the Bates from this year. I linked to everything because a few don't have embedding enabled.

First up - and I post first since I actually appear - is from the CBS Evening News. I appear around the 50 second mark screaming in my best charming inbred cannibal butcher hillbilly way. Video link is on the left hand side of the article.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2010/10/29/eveningnews/main7004475.shtml?tag=mncol;lst;1

Next is from Good Day Philadelphia, the local Fox affiliate morning show.It was cool to meet Sue Serio, one of the weather people/anchors. Unfortunately, I don't appear in this segment, but was in the next two (one where I was right next to her the entire time pretty much tormenting her on live TV). I'm still trying to get a copy.

http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/good_day_philadelphia/sue-serio-at-the-bates-motel

Finally, NBC Nightly News also ran a feature (which was taped right after Good Day Philadelphia, but unfortunately I had to go to work). This one also interviews Randy, and gives a good view of the corn maze itself.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/01/horror-shows-saving-farms_n_776791.html

Thanks again, everyone! Looking forward to the 2011 season!


----------



## bobzilla

Kick-a$$ Johnny......way to go!


----------



## Joiseygal

Great Job Johnny...thats so cool! You look awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mean and Sweet - an unbeatable combination:googly:

I'm so happy to hear you had such a great time and did so well with this gig. Couldn't happen to a nicer guy


----------



## fick209

Wow, you looked great. What a wonderful haunt to be a part of, congrats!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Terra

You were scary in that TV spot! Congrats Johnny


----------



## Dark Angel 27

mega congrats to you! i bet that lady was jumpy the rest of the day! you are so bad ass!


----------



## Spooky1

Sounds like you had a great time, JT. So I guess you are planning on doing it again next year?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks again gang.

Yeah, Spooky1, if all pans out I really hope to do it again next year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a pic of me in costume in my scene. My makeup varied by night and artist. Apologies for the quality as I took this pic off of The Bates' 20th anniversary DVD (what a kick ass DVD it is and scream out to the Bates for my copy!)


----------



## niblique71

Wholly Crap!!!! I MUST make it there next year!! Great Job and a fantastic accomplishment to you and everyone at the Bates Motel!! Those videos gave me some great Ideas for next year. What Pa town is that in again???


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks!

It's in Glen Mills. Here's the site.

http://thebatesmotel.com/


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If anyone wants to check out some amazing photographs of this year, take a look at the link. Really beautiful photography done by Tom Sperduto.

I don't appear in any of the pics, but images 8 and 14 were part of my scene in the Slaughter House.

http://sperduto.photoshelter.com/gallery/-/G0000Dvkjx3RJuyc/0/1


----------



## Dark Carver

*Wow*

Wow! I must say, I'm jealous. This looked incredible! Your scene's interesting. What purpose did the wood and chain thing serve?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, DC.

My scene was actually a four room shack in the corn maze - called The Slaughter House, you enter the first room which was a coat room/foyer kind of thing (complete with photos of missing persons on the wall, old bloody coats, and a bloody shotgun blast through the wall.....) then turn immediately into a living room with a couch (and a pop out corpse), then immediately into the bedroom in the photos. 

In that third room was the bed with the skeleton, my co-star actress who was a living dead girl with her teddy bear, and that wood and chain thing. It was a motion activated monster under the floor -as soon as the customers would cross the doorway into the bedroom, it would activate the trap door. It would shake up and down as if someone - or something - was trying to escape from under the floor. We came up with the lines that it was either other customers trying to get out, or it was Grandma, and she was hungry for more flesh. 

From there the customers were forced into my kitchen. :0)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would have been great to see it all in person, JT! Every makeup shot you posted on Facebook was fantastically gruesome, and I can believe you put heart and soul into the acting.


----------



## fick209

Hoping all does pan out and you get to be a part of this again next year!!! Everything looks to be top-notch scary awesome!!! I'll probably never get to see it in person, so really appreciate the updates!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks again!


----------

